# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Moss sheets safe for Phyllobates bicolor?

## Strider18

Hello all, first thing I want to say is I know that people say not to use moss with tree frogs etc., but could it be ok with darts? Or would growing moss on tree fern panels be ok? I want to know if it is the same for darts vs larger frog species. Thanks!

0.0.1 PCf
Soon to come 0.0.4 Phyllobates bicolor  :Big Grin:

----------


## bill

Nope, not the same. You can use moss with darts. Their mouths are so small, they can't ingest it. It's just that tree frogs are, let's just say, not the most delicate of feeders. In one of my old white's Tanks, I would hear them leaping from their perches to get crickets and smack right into the glass with a loud thud! So you can imagine them doing that, a cricket wrapped in moss is like a California roll to them lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Strider18

Lol thx. I may end up trying to grow moss on some fern panels, any tips for that?

0.0.1 PCf
Soon to come 0.0.4 Phyllobates bicolor  :Big Grin:

----------


## bill

depends on the moss. sheet moss is just a waste on fern panels. why cover it? go for moss mix. folius moss mix, to be precise Folius mist it daily, and wait. while you are waiting patiently (LOL) for the moss to grow, fern panels are great for attaching epiphytes to  :Wink:

----------


## Strider18

Thanks! Another question that is a little of topic. Can you use normal slate tiles you get from the store in a viv? If not do you where you can get some? I would love to make a corner that has slate with Java moss growing on it  :Smile: 

0.0.1 PCf
Soon to come 0.0.4 Phyllobates bicolor  :Big Grin:

----------


## bill

Yes, slate is an inert rock. It won't harm them in any way. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

